# Ken Shamrock v Kimbo Slice is on!!



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Not much I can say but hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

http://m.espn.go.com/extra/mma/stor...obile-heirloom-serp..12.20.4805.FsH67fSNEXY"}


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow....


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm taking Shamrock.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

This is hilarious. I'm looking forward to the fight but for completely different reasons I normally would. Shamrock by ankle lock ftw!!!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I hope ken can make it out of the locker room injury free and show the world what he can still do for a minute before he gasses. 

Then Kimbo's going to beat him into a living death. you heard it here first.










It's been called the mayweather Pacquiao of mma


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

The scoring for this fight should be something along the likes of:

7-8, 7-7, 6-8

Either that, or this will be a double tko due to both men dying at the same time from exaustion.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

oldfan said:


> It's been called the mayweather Pacquiao of mma


I tip my hat to you sir. Grinds my gears when people say a joke I wish I said. 



Its a plug for my other thread!!!!! Post in it!!!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It's about time these two legends faced off against each other. This fight will shape the face of MMA for years to come.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I sincerely hope this fight isn't the main event for the June 20th card.

I want Bellator to compete with the UFC, not put on joke fights that people will only tune into for a laugh.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Spite said:


> I sincerely hope this fight isn't the main event for the June 20th card.
> 
> I want Bellator to compete with the UFC, not put on joke fights that people will only tune into for a laugh.


The UFC just hired a 0-0 pro wrestler, had previously hired Kimbo, and gave a *title shot* to a different 2-1 pro wrestler.

Don't worry, Bellator is competing with them on the same level. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

M.C said:


> The UFC just hired a 0-0 pro wrestler, had previously hired Kimbo, and gave a *title shot* to a different 2-1 pro wrestler.
> 
> Don't worry, Bellator is competing with them on the same level. :thumbsup:


Sad but true. 

Ken is going to get destroyed! He was out of his prime 18 years ago. I doubt he improved with age.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spite said:


> I sincerely hope this fight isn't the main event for the June 20th card.
> 
> I want Bellator to compete with the UFC, not put on joke fights that people will only tune into for a laugh.


It is indeed the main event for the June 20th card.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It is indeed the main event for the June 20th card.


*sigh*

This is gonna be 10x worse than the Tito-Bonner fight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Spite said:


> *sigh*
> 
> This is gonna be 10x worse than the Tito-Bonner fight.


I wouldn't be surprised if it was all part of Titos plan.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

I hope Shamrock wins for the hilarity. He should get knocked out within one or two minutes.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

How much do you want to bet that if Shamrock wins they do TIto Shamrock 4?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

If I was Ken I'd start jumping any kind of roid into my system I could get my hands on and show up looking like Bane. Who cares you'll test positive afterwards.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh... Shamrock is still embarrassing himself. He wont last 2 mins.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its funny cause when I first read this the site had a staredown pic of the two and I looked at it and went damn, Shamrock looks like old balls then I realized that the picture was 7 years old. As far as past there prime lets stop acting like Kimbo is a spring chicken the guy was old by MMA standards 5 years ago when he left the UFC. He is 41 years old and he is no Randy Couture or Dan Henderson he trained MMA for what 3 years of his life 5 years ago? If we are taking washed up has been who is way past his physical prime vs washed up never was who is past there prime then I am taking the guy who spent over 20 years of his life in the sport. 

Its funny cause 7 years ago I may have taken Kimbo to win just based on his being closer to his prime but now I think he has deteriorated more the last 7 years then Ken. Remember to that Kimbo left MMA because his knees where shot, how much mobility do you expect him to have 7 years later?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

What would be even funnier is if Ken finally beats Tito.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> What would be even funnier is if Ken finally beats Tito.


That would be awesome. Even if the fight sucked, and it probably will, I'd go mental if Shamrock won. Lets see how he does with Kimbo first. God this is gonna be awful, but intriguing!


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

If Ken beat Tito, Dana would resign him just out of gratitude.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Ken Shamrock was my favorite fighter before I ever saw MMA.


----------



## Maniac (Oct 31, 2006)

whos ken shamrock


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

So just seen Kimbo and Shamrock at last nights Bellator.

I have no idea Shamrock had aged so much. He's like 51 but looks closer to 60.

Kimbo is gonna knock him out.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm interested in the fight but disappointed in Bellator for hosting it.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I had recorded the fight and I was skipping through the non fight stuff and I saw them talking to Kimbo, and Ken was sitting next to him. Not in a million years would I have imagined they were setting up a fight between those two.:laugh:


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Any pics how Ken looks? Don't want to download the actual event.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Leed said:


> Any pics how Ken looks? Don't want to download the actual event.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Poor ken. I'm more convinced than ever, kimbo is going to embarrass him.


----------

